# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم فلاشات لــكافـة أنــــواع الريــسيفرات تحديثات :  التحديث المنتظر جهاز VISION PREMIUM وقنوات QQ

## mohamed73

تــــــــــحــــــدVISION PREMUIMيــــــــث جـــــديـــــــد    _________________________________________    VISION PREMUIM1 10/1/2019    الإضافات :  _____________________________1- تثبيت قنوات قريش BQ OK وبدون أنترنت كذلك  2 -إصلاحات أخرى للجهاز _____________________________ الدعم مستمر لجميع الأجهزة شركة فيزيون تقدم لكم المتعة والفرجة وتعدكم بالجديد  تحميل التحديث: VISION PREMUIM1    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   5370    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 7601     صور القنوات:   BEOUTQ             الدعم مستمر  ولا عزاء للحاقدين

----------

